# Brine & Smoke Venison Roast



## huntfishdude (Feb 2, 2017)

Thin sliced venny lunch meat. It doesn't get any purer than this.













20170202_105848.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Feb 2, 2017


















20170202_112932.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Feb 2, 2017


----------



## link (Feb 2, 2017)

That looks pretty fantastic.


----------



## huntfishdude (Feb 2, 2017)

20170202_121053.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Feb 2, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks like a nice sammy....


----------



## huntfishdude (Feb 2, 2017)

Brine & Smoke is a real game changer. Best tasting venny Sammie E V E R.


----------

